# So..... What about this bike?



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

After getting everyones thoughts about Hardtail bikes, I wanted to try um out. I really wont be able to buy one for awhile (till i actually have money!), but I wanted to have a plan.

So basically, I just found out my bike was a POS, Walmart brand FS mountain bike with 24' rims and such. I'll be looking to buy a new bike asap, after car repairs and was wondering what ya'll thought about this bike...

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3960782&cp=2367438.2367828.2716578#1

It's a Hardtail. Looks to have a sturdy frame. and bigger then my bike (24'er.....) but on some of the reviews i read it says that u gotta replace everything on it to make it decent. Whats up with that? I ride hard at some parts, but not really. My little bike's seem to be holding up fine lately.

So what r your thoughts? good buy? do i need to upgrade everything? If i do buy it i plan on sticking metal pedals on it asap. But ya. tell me what u think 

Thanks, Kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have the 2006 version and I love it.

The frame is very strong and a bit heavier than most, but it will last and not break if you wreck. Never mind those who say replace everything....This bike comes with great stuff for the price..Sram, Shimano, Wienam, WTB ect ect. It's very upgradeable later on if you want. For a hardtail under 1K and upgrade from a Wally World bike this is a good choice. Very smooth and fun to ride. 

I think some of the bigshots put it down because they can't accept that this bike is under 700 bucks and can keep up with their 2600 dollar machines.

If you want a hardtail...get this bike.. it's a good one.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Upgrades... it's my understanding if you are going to do all of that it's cheaper just to get the bike with better parts to start with. Look at your budget and get the best bike you can for your money.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd get the sport or comp version if you are more of a serious trail rider...better forks brakes and shifting stuff geared to hard-core. overkill if you just like bombing down the road and walking paths and dirt roads. 

Buy this bike to enjoy and learn with....Later upgrade it or get a big dollar machine, but in stock trim it is a lot of fun and you will be amazed how it can climb. The only thing I have an issue with mine is the forks....they are squishy and make it hard to stand and power pedal up hills. Mine is a 2006 version though and I bet the 2010's are much improved. 

For 400-500 bucks, you can't beat it..IMO>


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> I have the 2006 version and I love it.
> 
> The frame is very strong and a bit heavier than most, but it will last and not break if you wreck. Never mind those who say replace everything....This bike comes with great stuff for the price..Sram, Shimano, Wienam, WTB ect ect. It's very upgradeable later on if you want. For a hardtail under 1K and upgrade from a Wally World bike this is a good choice. Very smooth and fun to ride.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to disagree with you on this Eric there are a bunch of brands that can be bought from a local bike shop that can compete with the specs on this bike. As an added bonus you get a properly assembled bike and a free tune up and support if any issues might occur with the parts or the frame. Not to mention the wealth of information a good local bike shop can be for someone just getting into the sport. Here are some examples, these are just from the big three there are a number of other options.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45757&eid=4340&menuItemId=9253

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/g2_hardtail/advance/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/rincon.black/3873/36247/


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Brewboy74 said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you on this Eric there are a bunch of brands that can be bought from a local bike shop that can compete with the specs on this bike. As an added bonus you get a properly assembled bike and a free tune up and support if any issues might occur with the parts or the frame. Not to mention the wealth of information a good local bike shop can be for someone just getting into the sport. Here are some examples, these are just from the big three there are a number of other options.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45757&eid=4340&menuItemId=9253
> 
> ...


 Well he wanted to know about the response, I have one and it has lasted throughout my "learning" and has never busted....I've been pretty hard on it. It's the best bike I have ridden in my life and I think it's good..seems well made ect ect. It's not Trek, but who cares. I don't know why Diamondback is considered lower class anyways, because I see in reviews all the time about the guy that says he likes to ride the Response more than his Trek. I also hear of professionals buying the response and stripping it for just the frame...totally customizing it.

I dunno... It's probably junk, but I'm learning on it. I would like to try out some of the bikes listed....I'd like to see if I notice a huge difference in quality and how it rides...steers and jumps.

O.P. I hope all this helps you decide.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

For your budget, if you are not against ordering online(you should get sized at a bike shop before hand though) take a look at bikesdirect.com and the Forge Sawback 5xx from target.com.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> For your budget, if you are not against ordering online(you should get sized at a bike shop before hand though) take a look at bikesdirect.com and the*Forge Sawback 5xx from target.com.*


 A bike from Target over the Response? wow..simply wow lol.

So I guess I ride a junk pile..great...it's not the only time I screwed up. Luckily I only payed 179 for it new.:madman:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

for $350 get yourself a Specialized Hardrock from your LBS. awesome bike that doesn't really need upgrades, but is a good platform and worthwhile to upgrade in the future.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Eric2.0 said:


> A bike from Target over the Response? wow..simply wow lol.
> 
> So I guess I ride a junk pile..great...it's not the only time I screwed up. Luckily I only payed 179 for it new.:madman:


you can get it for around $350 and yes, it does have better components than the DB. Personally I know nothing about the frame other than most people here who have one like it. It looks like the DB has a RS Tora fork, which is better than the Dart, so there's one plus.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Response doesn't need upgrades either..it's got all the damn name brand stuff any of these LBS bikes have.

I don't get it.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Eric2.0 said:


> Response doesn't need upgrades either..it's got all the damn name brand stuff any of these LBS bikes have.
> 
> I don't get it.


FWIW, nothing NEEDS to be upgraded unless you are continuously breaking the same part. We all love to upgrade though.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> Response doesn't need upgrades either..it's got all the damn name brand stuff any of these LBS bikes have.
> 
> I don't get it.


omg get over it. there are better bikes out there than the one you bought. if your bike suits you well, then it suits you well. enough with the hissyfit when someone says you could've bought a better bike.

i'm sorry, but the truth hurts sometimes. and yes, a Specialized Hardrock is 2x the Response, for the same price.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

When you buy the Response you're simply buying the frame for the hooded strongbox and fork if it's not the Edge1. It's an xc/am/dj frame for most. I bought it for the frame and to get started on a project build. When parts die off like every other bike over time I'm upgrading with better/quality parts that are sale instead of buying another bike.

Alexrex20, I think you need to get over it as well... Eric isn't' the only one contributing to this thread. 

Oh yea... I knew two guys who had their head tubes snap off on their Specialized Hardcocks (spelling?) One riding with me over a rock garden (5 miles left till the truck) and a guy at a lbs saying he was going over logs. Thought I would say again that you're buying the frame and fork.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

awww, did i hurt your feelings also?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> awww, did i hurt your feelings also?


You're on the internet... you can't possibly believe you can hurt feelings with text.

Btw... can you stop with the pot calling the kettle black? :thumbsup:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

any other cliches you'd like to toss in?


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Doesn't matter anymore. I killed it beneath my Chevy Tahoe
Tell ya what.... that frame doesn't hold up under a truck lol.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Found this in the reviews of the Response. Note how they mention the HardRock...emmmm they went with the Response lol Plus it seems the Response has one awesome frame.

"I looked all over for a decent entry level bike. This one came with the best bang for the buck. Almost got a specialized hardrock but the diamond back came with better brakes, better shifters, more front fork travel, and double wall rims. Some people don't like the spinner fork, but I haven't had any problems and it really smoothes out the ride. Not alot of adjustment but I really don't need any. I'll upgrade the fork when this one wears out. This bike is strong as an ox and totally upgradeable. I would recommend this product to anyone looking for an entry level xc bike"

I get so tired of brand loyal people... Come on...the DB Response IS an entry level bike with mid-grade Shimano and sram stuff, but seems it holds up with any other entry machine like the Hardrock.... The above quote even proves the Response has better components.

Whatever....


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> Found this in the reviews of the Response. Note how they mention the HardRock...emmmm they went with the Response lol Plus it seems the Response has one awesome frame.
> 
> "I looked all over for a decent entry level bike. This one came with the best bang for the buck. Almost got a specialized hardrock but the diamond back came with better brakes, better shifters, more front fork travel, and double wall rims. Some people don't like the spinner fork, but I haven't had any problems and it really smoothes out the ride. Not alot of adjustment but I really don't need any. I'll upgrade the fork when this one wears out. This bike is strong as an ox and totally upgradeable. I would recommend this product to anyone looking for an entry level xc bike"
> 
> ...


I and most people on here have a favorite brand of bike. As do you which we can clearly see. What you should notice is that I posted 3 different brands of bike and I could put up 20 or 30 different brands if I took the time to do it. The point you are entirely missing here is that it's not what it is it's where you get it. Like it or not Dick's is on the same level as a Target or Walmart when it comes to knowledge of product service before and after the sale. These factors way increase the value factor towards the brands that include free service after the purchase.

When referring to your vast knowledge of the quality of your bicycle you should remember that we can look at your history here on the forum. I am going to quote from your first post here on the forum which was yesterday.

"I bought a DiamondBack Response Sport(2006) two years ago on a major discount, because it was two years old and they just needed to get rid of it. Brand new with disc brakes and everything. It's an 18" frame and "seems" to fit me well, but that is not a positive. The price was 179 dollars out the door from Dick's Sporting goods here in NY.*Just a few weeks ago I actually started to ride it*, at first on the road and then on the local bike paths and trails...I fell in love at how smooth it would go and how easy to get up hills is with it."

Let us know how Dick's takes care of you for the crash replacement on the frame. Oh wait.........there won't be any.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Eric2.0 said:


> Found this in the reviews of the Response. Note how they mention the HardRock...emmmm they went with the Response lol Plus it seems the Response has one awesome frame.
> 
> "I looked all over for a decent entry level bike. This one came with the best bang for the buck. Almost got a specialized hardrock but the diamond back came with better brakes, better shifters, more front fork travel, and double wall rims. Some people don't like the spinner fork, but I haven't had any problems and it really smoothes out the ride. Not alot of adjustment but I really don't need any. I'll upgrade the fork when this one wears out. This bike is strong as an ox and totally upgradeable. I would recommend this product to anyone looking for an entry level xc bike"
> 
> ...


I dont understand why you are getting confused? All anyone did was suggest or recommend other bikes for the OP to try out...


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

basso4735 said:


> I dont understand why you are getting confused? All anyone did was suggest or recommend other bikes for the OP to try out...


Exactly Basso, well put.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

bleh.... If it's not Specialized, Giant or a Trek, it's junk and that is all there is to it.

Like I said..I'm over it now.... The bike is now scrap lol.

I think I'll pass on the bike riding scene and go back to jogging.... At least then you know if you get a pair of Nike you can't go wrong......or can you?

If anyone wants a good seat I have one..Everything else is kinda folded up.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> bleh.... If it's not Specialized, Giant or a Trek, it's junk and that is all there is to it.
> 
> Like I said..I'm over it now.... The bike is now scrap lol.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your bike it sucks when stuff like that happens. You were all fire up about cycling yesterday and now your done?

Well I think the OP can get something out of this anyway. The take home with this is that if Eric had bought his bike at a bike shop he would be on his way to the shop to see what they could do to help get him back on the road. Instead what is going to happen is the bike will go into the garbage.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

okay sooooooooo what i got from this. The bike frame is good. I could just ride it stock and upgrade the parts as they wear out. 

Oh! and Eric likes nike's, btw adidas r better imo


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

This is funny. I enjoy reading how entry level bikes like hardrocks and low end treks are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

knolan45 said:


> okay sooooooooo what i got from this. The bike frame is good. I could just ride it stock and upgrade the parts as they wear out.
> 
> Oh! and Eric likes nike's, btw adidas r better imo


No No No No. The frame isn't the issue it's getting some place that can help you out when there is a problem. If you can find a bike shop that sells the Diamondback (you can't) then it would be all good. It's not about the brand its about service. As a previous poster said it is waaaay more expensive to upgrade. Start at some of your local bike shops and check out the bikes there. Get fitted, which you won't at Dick's, and see what it feels like to ride a correctly fitting bike. Don't just jump on something because it's cheap. If you do then there is a chance you could end up like our friend Eric here. That's what you hopefully get from this.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Brewboy74 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bike it sucks when stuff like that happens. You were all fire up about cycling yesterday and now your done?
> 
> Well I think the OP can get something out of this anyway. The take home with this is that if Eric had bought his bike at a bike shop he would be on his way to the shop to see what they could do to help get him back on the road. Instead what is going to happen is the bike will go into the garbage.


Oh no lol.... Having a break-up with the GF will make a man do dumb things like intensionally murdering his bike. I started riding it a few weeks ago to take my mind off of things..it worked, but....

Anyways O.P. Exactly... The Response has an excellent frame from all the research I have done and comes with "good" stuff that can be replaced with "better" as time goes on. .


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

rlouder said:


> This is funny. I enjoy reading how entry level bikes like hardrocks and low end treks are the best thing since sliced bread.


Don't be a troll nobody likes a troll. IMO local bike shops are the best thing since sliced bread I could care less what the brand is. I have no vested interest in what knolan rides.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

BTW I am sure DB would help you out if you wreck the frame.... It's their product, not Dick's so they wil be the one's to set you up. Dick'd might make the call for you though.

Eh better be safe...just take these gentlemen's advice and go to your LBS and get a bike listed.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> Oh no lol.... Having a break-up with the GF will make a man do dumb things like intensionally murdering his bike. I started riding it a few weeks ago to take my mind off of things..it worked, but....
> 
> Anyways O.P. Exactly... The Response has an excellent frame from all the research I have done and comes with "good" stuff that can be replaced with "better" as time goes on. .


Unless it breaks then you have a pile of garbage.........


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> BTW I am sure DB would help you out if you wreck the frame.... It's their product, not Dick's so they wil be the one's to set you up. Dick'd might make the call for you though.
> 
> Eh better be safe...just take these gentlemen's advice and go to your LBS and get a bike listed.


Good luck with that I'm pretty sure they don't have a crash replacement policy. Check it out though I a curious.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> Response doesn't need upgrades either..it's got all the damn name brand stuff any of these LBS bikes have.
> 
> I don't get it.


Yes minus the support sounds perfect.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

okay well my neighbor owns the local bike shop and does repairs and stuff on all bikes, for a charge ofcorse, but he's a nice guy. He's done stuff on my shitty Wal-mart bike before....


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

they're not going to warranty a bike that was intentionally driven over by a 6000lb SUV.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

rlouder said:


> This is funny. I enjoy reading how entry level bikes like hardrocks and low end treks are the best thing since sliced bread.


you ride a Forge Sawback. you have no room to talk.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

???


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

???


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

knolan45 said:


> okay well my neighbor owns the local bike shop and does repairs and stuff on all bikes, for a charge ofcorse, but he's a nice guy. He's done stuff on my shitty Wal-mart bike before....


There you go go see him and get fitted see what he has to offer. Would you rather buy from your neighbor than some big chain. You will get a free tune up and you can usually get a deal on acessories like helmut and such. You will be happer in the long run. Remember if you something from a chain store then it will have to go in to be tuned in a month or so and that will cost if you didn't get the bike there.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay lets just do this. The DB vs. the Forge Sawback thing. There both in my price range.

What would u pick?


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

What I am getting from this is that if the Response is sold by your LBS then it would be as good or better than the Hardrock, Trek..ect ect.

FYI, I did a lot of research on how to buy a bike...I didn't just jump on because it was cheap. I knew the basics of how to size it up and the fitness trainer there helped me out too. They even made sure everything was adjusted, correct tire pressure and that the brakes were not "hair triggered" The guy who builds them at Dick's said he always puts some "squeeze" into the brakes so they aren't touchy...good for beginners I guess. The bike was on the stand when I went to get it and he showed me everything on it.....
At first I was going to get a Sorrento, but the Response just felt better...even though it may be a little tall for me. 

It just happened to be at a huge discount....it was the only 2006 bike left on the rack.

So no..this was not a "push it to the cash register purchase" Dick's gave me all the tools and guidance on all the basics to get going. Plus the builder was tinkering with it on the stand before I took it away. 

May not be as good as LBS, but I felt good when I walked out and I bet they would try and help if something bad went wrong. Not for sure, but I think the frame on these are lifetime from DB..I'll have to check.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Good good bike! It looks to have Avid BB5s, but I didn't read the description. If you buy it, ride it hard and get better, and the first upgrade I would do to it would be the fork. That frame looks really strong, and for the price, it's a great bike.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> they're not going to warranty a bike that was intentionally driven over by a 6000lb SUV.


No but most non-depertment store brands will offer a crash replacement for the frame and then the bike shop can hook you up with parts and you can get off more cheaply then buying a new bike.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

^which one u talking about? the DB?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Brewboy74 said:


> No but most non-depertment store brands will offer a crash replacement for the frame and then the bike shop can hook you up with parts and you can get off more cheaply then buying a new bike.


i agree, but you don't deserve that kind of service if you're stupid enough to destroy your bike on purpose.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> What I am getting from this is that if the Response is sold by your LBS then it would be as good or better than the Hardrock, Trek..ect ect.
> 
> FYI, I did a lot of research on how to buy a bike...I didn't just jump on because it was cheap. I knew the basics of how to size it up and the fitness trainer there helped me out too. They even made sure everything was adjusted, correct tire pressure and that the brakes were not "hair triggered" The guy who builds them at Dick's said he always puts some "squeeze" into the brakes so they aren't touchy...good for beginners I guess. The bike was on the stand when I went to get it and he showed me everything on it.....
> At first I was going to get a Sorrento, but the Response just felt better...even though it may be a little tall for me.
> ...


Yes but that dude was just stocking golf clubs before he put your bike on the stand. I'm sure he watched a video on how to tune a bike when he started. How did the fitting go when you when in to test ride it?

Check it, this won't be a warranty as the other post said it is a crash replacement.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Just FYI, don't let the LBS hook you up with parts. Most, not all, parts are sooooo expensive at local bike shops.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

alexrex20 said:


> you ride a Forge Sawback. you have no room to talk.


jealous? To be nice, I'll just state I'm glad I didn't get a cheap lbs bike. Not that the Forge is super duper either, though.

If I had known I was going to enjoy mtn biking so much, I would have just spent a thou on a bike to begin with. However, I don't regret getting the Forge and going the upgrade route. After upgrading the fork, wheels... I can't think of any bike that sells for less than a thou I would trade it for.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> i agree, but you don't deserve that kind of service if you're stupid enough to destroy your bike on purpose.


Thats what service is though. Helping out when you may not "deserve" it.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

btw. I went and looked at the Forge Sawback 5xx at Target today. Rode it around a bit. I liked the way it felt, and I liked the disc brakes. I think i'll be getting the Forge > Response


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> they're not going to warranty a bike that was intentionally driven over by a 6000lb SUV.


I know that....I don't plan to get it fixed as I purposely ran it over.

O.P. Talk to your neighbor and tell him your price range.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

rlouder said:


> jealous?


nope.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> Just FYI, don't let the LBS hook you up with parts. Most, not all, parts are sooooo expensive at local bike shops.


If you can wrench then it's always cheaper to get them online. If you can't then your gonna have to drag the stuff you bought online in to the shop to get it installed. Any shop will do it, actually they love to do it, because labor is almost pure profit.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

knolan45 said:


> Okay lets just do this. The DB vs. the Forge Sawback thing. There both in my price range.
> 
> What would u pick?


So what your saying is you don't want to use a bike shop. Got it. Post back when you get the bike and let us know how its working out.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL.... and he ends up getting one from Target. I'm sure Target will fit and give you great service when you break the frame. Much better than Dicks could ever touch.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

And it's not that i don't wanna use a bike shop, it's just I've been there multiple times, havent seen either of the bikes. Plus, I'm 15, almost 16, can't drive yet, got another month. My parents have this mindset of "all the bikes at the shop are to pricey"... So ya. I was just looking at stuff at large stores cause tha'ts where they will most likely take me.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

good luck. either bike is a great choice.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

You might be mistaken about riding a Forge at a target store (unless something has changed). They didn't used to sell them in the stores. They are sold via internet at target.com and ship from the manufacturer.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

well there wasnt any out on the floor, when i asked they said they had one in the back and pulled it out.... idk, guess i got lucky


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

knolan45 said:


> After getting everyones thoughts about Hardtail bikes, I wanted to try um out. I really wont be able to buy one for awhile (till i actually have money!), but I wanted to have a plan.
> 
> So basically, I just found out my bike was a POS, Walmart brand FS mountain bike with 24' rims and such. I'll be looking to buy a new bike asap, after car repairs and was wondering what ya'll thought about this bike...
> 
> ...


this is just my opinion and my experience, i am a heavier rider 6'4 285ish...i bought a 09 response at the begining of the year. loved it the first few rides. the fork is garbage. after about three rides the fork seals popped up and could never get them to stay down and then a few rides later the fork went in the trash can because it locked up. third ride in i hit a rut sideways and it tossed me over the bars and taco'd my rear rim. so got that fixed(bought a rhino lyte). rode it a few more rides and then ended up bending the rear triangle of the frame. it was a good bike. im sure the bent frame was probably just from me being a bigger guy. other than that was a good bike with alright sram components.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Brewboy74 said:


> If you can wrench then it's always cheaper to get them online. If you can't then your gonna have to drag the stuff you bought online in to the shop to get it installed. Any shop will do it, actually they love to do it, because labor is almost pure profit.


Nobody other than myself has ever worked on my bike. I'm proud to say that my LBS has never touched my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay. Idk which one to buy now. So confused. Response for bigger better frame, but crap stuff. And the Sawback 5xx for decent frame, and better stuff. correct?


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

oh. and if possible i need to buy from my LBS for better service and stuff.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Just curious, why the hell does EVERYONE here sware by their LBS, and slam everyone who doesn't? It's bull crap. In a mountain biking community such as this, you would think that more poeple would work on their bikes. I'm 15, and I just think it's pathetic how some of you treat people that don't buy from a LBS. I don't let my LBS work on my bike, because I like to be able to do things myself. I bought my bike at Sports Authority, and yes, the derailleurs didn't shift right, but I didn't take the easy way out and pay to have my LBS work on it. I did it myself, and it worked alot better. If you want to continue to slam everyone who buys a bike anywhere other than their LBS, so be it. It's just pathetic. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> Nobody other than myself has ever worked on my bike. I'm proud to say that my LBS has never touched my bike :thumbsup:


Good for you, but thats not the case for everyone.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ya. my dad used to work on bikes all the time, he could help me out to. I know bikes pretty well aswell. Another reason why I have to buy from a large sports store.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

knolan45 said:


> Okay. Idk which one to buy now. So confused. Response for bigger better frame, but crap stuff. And the Sawback 5xx for decent frame, and better stuff. correct?


When you put it this way, the Forge seems the obvious route to go. I just read the description of the Response, and the picture of it is total BS. It doesn't have discs. Go with the Response XE


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

so stock forge 5xx > stock Response? not xe.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

What brands does your LBS have?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

knolan45 said:


> so stock forge 5xx > stock Response? not xe.


yes. look at the Response XE though


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Just curious, why the hell does EVERYONE here sware by their LBS, and slam everyone who doesn't? It's bull crap. In a mountain biking community such as this, you would think that more poeple would work on their bikes. I'm 15, and I just think it's pathetic how some of you treat people that don't buy from a LBS. I don't let my LBS work on my bike, because I like to be able to do things myself. I bought my bike at Sports Authority, and yes, the derailleurs didn't shift right, but I didn't take the easy way out and pay to have my LBS work on it. I did it myself, and it worked alot better. If you want to continue to slam everyone who buys a bike anywhere other than their LBS, so be it. It's just pathetic.
> 
> Have a good day.


I like to do my own stuff too. Luckily Dick's guy did a good enough job adjusting everything. 
I think some guys think that if a bike is sold next to a "Next" or a Huffy" at a sporting store..then it's bad news.

The Response is a LBS top quality bike sold at a Department chain...very unfortunate. Besides the forks, the Response has any of the parts the others in it's class has and MOST even professionals are goo-goo over it's frame. Like someone said on this thread..they bought one for the frame alone and plan to upgrade it as things get older.

It's a great bike, bar-none and the thing is damn tough.

Oh and I didn't run over it lol... I just like to throw in a little confusion when people piss me off.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Same reason I bought the bike I did. So I could upgrade it, and still have a good, strong frame


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> Just curious, why the hell does EVERYONE here sware by their LBS, and slam everyone who doesn't? It's bull crap. In a mountain biking community such as this, you would think that more poeple would work on their bikes. I'm 15, and I just think it's pathetic how some of you treat people that don't buy from a LBS. I don't let my LBS work on my bike, because I like to be able to do things myself. I bought my bike at Sports Authority, and yes, the derailleurs didn't shift right, but I didn't take the easy way out and pay to have my LBS work on it. I did it myself, and it worked alot better. If you want to continue to slam everyone who buys a bike anywhere other than their LBS, so be it. It's just pathetic.
> 
> Have a good day.


You make the point in your post. It's best to be able to work on bikes yourself always. But there are some things than can be difficult or you might not have the tools to do properly yourself. Also I personally work on my own stuff as well. I was taught how by my LBS. With that said not everyone is capable or has the time or interest to do that. But why turn down the option to buy a bike that works properly and a "included in price" tune up just out of spite or cheapness. If it's all you can afford then I understand but don't do it to just get a bike now because you can't wait.

A lot of people who buy bikes from chains end up not enjoying the sport because they get stuff that isn't working properly and do not have the guidance to get it working properly. They then get out of the sport before they were every really able to experience it, take Eric 2.0 for example. I don't like to see that. The more people we have mountain biking the more trails and resources we will continue to have. It's not about pride or shilling for a LBS it is about giving the greatest number of people the greatest chance of getting over the newbie hump and becoming serious mountain bikers. That's why I encourage people to go to their local bike shop.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine is a response sport.... get that or the comp... Of course the base one doesn't have disc and all that. My 2006 has avvid, Shimano, sram, wienman, ect ect... The Derailer is an Avilio.
The brakes kinda suck for steep degrades and the forks are bouncy when trying to power stroke up a hill, but in my opinion the Robust frame makes up for it. The brakes and forks are fine stock for a guy that is learning and can always upgrade as he gets the money and experience.

I bet with the Fox shocks and a brake upgrade, the Response would be the best in it's class.


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

okay, okay, okay.


Last thing. 

Response XE vs Forge?

or am i outta the loop somewhere....

Response XE looks nice, dont see how i past it up..


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> What brands does your LBS have?


Mine?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/611780/train_wreck.swf
Train Wreck - These bloopers are hilarious


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

??????


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> I like to do my own stuff too. Luckily Dick's guy did a good enough job adjusting everything.
> I think some guys think that if a bike is sold next to a "Next" or a Huffy" at a sporting store..then it's bad news.
> 
> The Response is a LBS top quality bike sold at a Department chain...very unfortunate. Besides the forks, the Response has any of the parts the others in it's class has and MOST even professionals are goo-goo over it's frame. Like someone said on this thread..they bought one for the frame alone and plan to upgrade it as things get older.
> ...


So I'm sure everything else is absolutely true. Lying is always great for the credibility. Way to get started in the forum.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Spot on, it certainly has turned into that high dell. Too funny. I am done preaching anyways. Good luck with the bike Knolan. Make sure you check it over well and torque all the bolts before riding it.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Just curious, why the hell does EVERYONE here sware by their LBS, and slam everyone who doesn't? It's bull crap. In a mountain biking community such as this, you would think that more poeple would work on their bikes. I'm 15, and I just think it's pathetic how some of you treat people that don't buy from a LBS. I don't let my LBS work on my bike, because I like to be able to do things myself. I bought my bike at Sports Authority, and yes, the derailleurs didn't shift right, but I didn't take the easy way out and pay to have my LBS work on it. I did it myself, and it worked alot better. If you want to continue to slam everyone who buys a bike anywhere other than their LBS, so be it. It's just pathetic.
> 
> Have a good day.


To me, it's more than buying a brand to look cool.

I recognize that the Forge is the exception to the "Big Box Store Rule" that a bike bought at a big chain store is total junk. It is a pretty solid bike. However, when I went to my LBS and asked for a Fisher in my size, it was brought out of the back of the store by a guy who knows and loves bikes. It is his store and he is there everyday. When a Forge is brought out of the back of a Target, it is wielded by a part-time worker who earns a bit over minimum wage. The resource that is a local shop cannot be denied.

It is also about where my money is going. When your card is scanned at Target, it goes directly to Target headquarters. It spends less than 1 second in the local economy. When I paid my lbs, though, that money stayed here, in Asheville NC. And my shop pocketed some of that money, which is what it aims to do. But, it also uses that money to sponsor events, like group rides and weekly track races, its name is always listed as a sponsor on posters for community events.

In that respect, Target or Dicks or SA, cannot hold a candle. And that is pathetic.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> Just curious, why the hell does EVERYONE here sware by their LBS, and slam everyone who doesn't? It's bull crap. In a mountain biking community such as this, you would think that more poeple would work on their bikes. I'm 15, and I just think it's pathetic how some of you treat people that don't buy from a LBS. I don't let my LBS work on my bike, because I like to be able to do things myself. I bought my bike at Sports Authority, and yes, the derailleurs didn't shift right, but I didn't take the easy way out and pay to have my LBS work on it. I did it myself, and it worked alot better. If you want to continue to slam everyone who buys a bike anywhere other than their LBS, so be it. It's just pathetic.
> 
> Have a good day.


i do all my own work as well. kudos for you.

we support the LBS because they're in it for the customers (usually), not in it for the profit, like the big chains. there prices are sometimes high, sometimes low, but i'll gladly spend a few extra bucks if it's going to a bike shop, that's owned and operated by fellow cyclists.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> Oh and I didn't run over it lol... I just like to throw in a little confusion when people piss me off.


so why are you even posting in this thread?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

alexrex20 said:


> so why are you even posting in this thread?


he's DRUUUUNK - It's all good right Eric?
Don't tell me I wasted my time in the other thread...:skep:


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Eric2.0 said:


> Mine is a response sport.... get that or the comp... Of course the base one doesn't have disc and all that. My 2006 has avvid, Shimano, sram, wienman, ect ect... The Derailer is an Avilio.
> The brakes kinda suck for steep degrades and the forks are bouncy when trying to power stroke up a hill, but in my opinion the Robust frame makes up for it. The brakes and forks are fine stock for a guy that is learning and can always upgrade as he gets the money and experience.
> 
> * I bet with the Fox shocks and a brake upgrade, the Response would be the best in it's class.*


Yesterday you didnt know if you had the right size frame, today you know enough to say that DB would be the best in its class with a fork and some brakes slapped on.

:madman:

This thread is out of control.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

basso4735 said:


> Yesterday you didnt know if you had the right size frame, today you know enough to say that DB would be the best in its class with a fork and some brakes slapped on.
> 
> :madman:
> 
> This thread is out of control.


:yesnod:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FWIW, I have a 'POS' DB Response as well that I use for the local DJ's - sure, it's not the best, but I have fun on it.
I also have an even sh!ttier SS RockHopper from 87 - oh, that one's fun too...
My no name beach cruiser sucks too...
So does my old roadie trek from ?????????? (also SS)

My Sette kicks ass tho!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

you hang out in the Beginner's Corner long enough, and all of the sudden we're all pros.


----------



## madbomber89 (Jan 31, 2009)

Best of luck on the Bike hunting. Good to see you get a plan together. I own a slew of bikes. Including the Db response, Kona blast, Specialized Enduro and stumpjumper. The db has been decent for entry level. The frame is very beefy and will take a lot of beating. It is very heavy though. and does not handle as well as my other bikes. The kona has been much lighter and handles better. It was in the same pricepoint. It will also take anything I throw at it. When I feel like a quick xc sprint I use the Kona. And I agree that most bike shops offer the best knowledge and service when getting a new bike. You can get good service at big box stores. I happen to manage a Wal-mart. And I guarantee that I can fit, fix or offer advice on a bike to anybody that asks with a high level of knowledge. The problem I find when assisting customers is that they don't understand that most big box store bikes are meant for the casual rider and those who don't plan on a lot of off road riding. They want their geo to perform the same as a Bmw. For someone towing their kids on city trail or an occasional fire trail they will work fine. Other than that you need the right bike to get the job done. Generally a bike you can get through an lbs. My advice is test ride a couple see which bike you like the feel of and makes you feel comfortable. There are some decent hardtails from many companies that will fit your budget and need.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

> Yesterday you didnt know if you had the right size frame, today you know enough to say that DB would be the best in its class with a fork and some brakes slapped on.
> 
> :madman:
> 
> This thread is out of control.


I know enough and did enough research to know how to size a frame and that the Response is a bit heavier and the forks sucked before I even bought it. I was just concerned if I did it right and apparently I did as the bike is really fun and I feel good on it.
Yes I believe from research that the Response would be lighter and better with a Fox fork or something. It's to bad DB didn't just do that in the first place....If Target can on the Forge why not DB? Other than that the frame on a Response is always said to be great..heavy, but great, but that is understandable, because the frame was deliberately made bigger than most...of course it will weigh more.

I like that because I know I'll have a frame later on that I can strip, paint green and add all the goodies...awesome forks and ideas I can put on to make it REALLY nice.

I'm looking at the bike for what it was intended for.. It's a great frame that has medium(name brand) stuff on it..WAYYYY tougher than anything at Wal-Mart and better quality every where. It is meant for the enthusiast with little money that wants to go on heavy trails and just get started.
NO it's not a carbon Trek with special Italian titanium rims or whatever...It's a bike that will get you going and has frame enough if you want to make it from good to friggin excellent later on.

I have ridden mine just about daily for a few weeks now and I did a railroad bed and foot trail through the woods yesterday and I tellya...I don't feel the weight..it's quick and just a little tug of the bars the front wheel is top of the log and I can pedal over it no problems.
I got a little scared on this one steep incline....I just geared it to the first gear and rode the brakes all the way down.... Up the other side I could actually go into higher gears as I kept full pressure on the pedals.. However I lost traction fast and I had to jump off quick to stop from rolling backwards. I'm just not that good a rider yet plus I didn't have any helmet. 
I can say that when I put down the power this thing takes off quick and will move. I don't ***** foot either...I shift it full power..I don't let off to shift. never heard any crunching or squeaking shimming wheels/gears ect ect..It's a solid "starter" bike with endless possibilities.
So in conclusion..it just pisses me off that a nice bike like the Response is totally wiped away because it's a "dept store" bike.... Well it's not a cheap 134 dollar FS Mongoose. It's an all name brand bike with no generic crap on it.

O.P. Test ride BOTH and get the one that you really feel comfy on.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Eric2.0 said:


> I know enough and did enough research to know how to size a frame...


Back the truck up!
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=630243


Eric2.0 said:


> ...It's an 18" frame and "seems" to fit me well, but that is not a [sic] positive....


...man,
I thought you weren't a **************** in that thread. What happened?
I gave detailed fitting info (others helped too), but you already knew how to fit a bike?


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> I know enough and did enough research to know how to size a frame and that the Response is a bit heavier and the forks sucked before I even bought it. I was just concerned if I did it right and apparently I did as the bike is really fun and I feel good on it.
> Yes I believe from research that the Response would be lighter and better with a Fox fork or something. It's to bad DB didn't just do that in the first place....If Target can on the Forge why not DB? Other than that the frame on a Response is always said to be great..heavy, but great, but that is understandable, because the frame was deliberately made bigger than most...of course it will weigh more.
> 
> I like that because I know I'll have a frame later on that I can strip, paint green and add all the goodies...awesome forks and ideas I can put on to make it REALLY nice.
> ...




There is so much here to comment on. It has low end components, not that they are bad just don't want to confuse any other new riders. A bit of a tip, shifting "full power" as you put it is bad for the drive train. Please for the love of Pete get a helmet. And for the last time it's not the bike we are dissing it is where you got it. Ride have fun just don't hurt yourself for the sake of your family.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Eric:
So please tell me....why are you so dead set on putting a Fox fork on your DB Response? 

Why green? Thats disgusting....good luck making it look good. 

Post pics to give the OP a good idea of what the DB response is all about


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Every once in a while when I see a troll post, I think it's J_C trying to get a rise out of us...and then I'm disappointed.
Apparently JC does post tho... (hey dood, if you read this, shoot me a PM, cuz I can't tell what's what)


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Not dead set on fox forks.. I just keep hearing the first upgrade to this thing is the forks and Fox seems to be the brand of choice... For now the Gilla is all I need, because I piss my pants taking on steep hills still lol. I wish they weren't so plush though..

Tryiing to size down the pics I took yesterday and wil post them soon on here of the Response. I have dialup and anything to do with uploading sucks. It's gonna be a while!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

For the price of a new Fox fork, you could buy a new bike. Just get a RS Recon or Manitou Minute. You don't need a freakin Fox.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

highdelll said:


> Every once in a while when I see a troll post, I think it's J_C trying to get a rise out of us...and then I'm disappointed.
> Apparently JC does post tho... (hey dood, if you read this, shoot me a PM, cuz I can't tell what's what)


The son of God trolling in the Beginner forum on MTBR wowsers......


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Every once in a while when I see a troll post, I think it's J_C trying to get a rise out of us...and then I'm disappointed.
> Apparently JC does post tho... (hey dood, if you read this, shoot me a PM, cuz I can't tell what's what)


This thread is in no way J C worthy material .


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

J_c?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> This thread is in no way J C worthy material .


hehe, Dood, why not?
he's like a ghost haunting different forums - getting revenge and seeking glee on everybody chasing a rabbit hole.
Or, maybe he's just a ghost makin a pot w/ Demi Moore on a potters wheel


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> For the price of a new Fox fork, you could buy a new bike. Just get a RS Recon or Manitou Minute. You don't need a freakin Fox.


Dont need a new fork until you know its hindering your riding or it breaks, anyway.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> hehe, Dood, why not?
> he's like a ghost haunting different forums - getting revenge and seeking glee on everybody chasing a rabbit hole.
> Or, maybe he's just a ghost makin a pot w/ Demi Moore on a potters wheel


The point I was trying to make was that none of the troll material in this thread showed the imagination that J C is sooooo capable of . Not once reading this thread did I say to myself , "self , that's gotta be J C" .


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Who Is This "jc" You Speak Of?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The point I was trying to make was that none of the troll material in this thread showed the imagination that J C is sooooo capable of . Not once reading this thread did I say to myself , "self , that's gotta be J C" .


No, you're right...it's the first posts ....but then again, I wonder, secretly holding my J-C embroidered teddy bear, that the dumb guy thing is a rouse.
Then, it's genius...The best I could do was my kickstand thread, and after a bit I had to give it up...that was fun tho


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Gawd , I had forgotten the kickstand thread , that was one of the better troll threads .


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok finally got one of these pics to load...so her eit is. Taken yesterday. 
For the O.P's reference it's a 2006 model so the newer ones may be a bit better. 
It's a solid bike not junk....make your choice but here is a real world Response with a few weeks of daily punishing on it.

And I'm not a troll....just defending my ride.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I like the fork install .


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

This place could use an enema .


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

That must be that G3 geometry I have heard so much about .


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

omg.

that is all


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> Ok finally got one of these pics to load...so her eit is. Taken yesterday.
> For the O.P's reference it's a 2006 model so the newer ones may be a bit better.
> It's a solid bike not junk....make your choice but here is a real world Response with a few weeks of daily punishing on it.
> 
> And I'm not a troll....just defending my ride.


I take back everything I said that is the most awesomest ride I have seen in years.............. Thanks for the picture, another tip its usually best to photograph drive train out. It's all in the details baby.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Brewboy74 said:


> I take back everything I said that is the most awesomest ride I have seen in years.............. Thanks for the picture, another tip its usually best to photograph drive train out. It's all in the details baby.


LMAO good God this isn't even fair....... Nice fork install, you might want to take that back to the shop where you bought it to get it fixed........oh wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice fork

I bet that corners well


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh wait, I take that back. It muuust me a manitou.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

It really isn't that hard to move around the fork. All you gotta do is loosen the top cap bolt and the bolts on the stem. Wow.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

:lol: The builder must have had that confused with a left handed golf club.......


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

WOW.

This explains why my toes hit the damn front tire.

I give the hell up, yo uare al right..I have a junk pile and should of went to a real Bike shop.... No GF..no bike....**** it all and sorry about everything.

bye.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont get it


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Go shoot yourself because your fork is backwards


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> It really isn't that hard to move around the fork. All you gotta do is loosen the top cap bolt and the bolts on the stem. Wow.


True It isn't complicated to fix but it is extremely funny and pretty much makes every point that I have been making since the thread started. Priceless absolutely priceless.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> WOW.
> 
> This explains why my toes hit the damn front tire.
> 
> ...


Maybe it happened when you ran it over with your truck.......


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I never owned a bike like that.. never noticed how it should be turned..I assumed that is the way it should be and yes...have joy on me....I have it coming to me, but I had no idea about the fork. Point taken..buy from Dick's and you're screwed.

Explains why I couldn't get up and pedal without it bouncing.. 

Yes I chew my words..... embarrassed or whatever yo uwant me to say.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Its still going to bounce when you stand up and pedal. Thats what a lockout is for.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Just go get a 4mm, 5mm, and 6mm allen wrench (I don't know what size bolts are on your top cap and stem). Loosen the bolt that sits above the stem (its on the top of the steerer tube of the fork) a little, then loosen 2 bolts that hold the stem to the steerer tube. I can't find a good picture...


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

It's ok..I have it coming and it is kinda funny now, but I'm done....

Screw it...thought I had a nice ride.... proud to get it, but yepp...it's junk like everything else.

So much for this sport. 

Think I should try sky diving?.....lol.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just turn the fork and go ride the thing .


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Quit being a d-bag and just fix it. It'll take like 2 minutes max


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Is it to late to apologize?..lol You guys are right....forgive me for trying to give Dick's a little ounce of faith. It's to bad DB doesn't sell through LBS's.....

I'm taking this thing to my LBS tomorrow.... Who knows what else is wrong, but it did ride fine. Now I'm curious to see how it rides with the forks right.

*is embarrassed(laughing) but damn...sorry dudes


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Quit being a d-bag and just fix it. It'll take like 2 minutes max


 I know how to loosen the stem and turn it all around.....and don't call me a D-Bag.
I'm not "seasoned" like you.... I didn't notice the fork problem.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

O.P. this ordeal should now show you that the LBS is the best bet.....nuff said.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't take it to the LBS with the fork like that. That won't score you any points and they prolly won't take you too seriously. 

Sorry for calling you a D-bag....just the first thing that came to mind....


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Don't take it to the LBS with the fork like that. That won't score you any points and they prolly won't take you too seriously.


 I'm going out to fix it in a minute, but why wouldn't they take me seriously?....My last bike was an old road bike I have no idea what and that was like 18 years ago. So in other words I don't know what I'm looking at..I got it for the good reviews I found online and a basic understanding how to get the right size.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> O.P. this ordeal should now show you that the LBS is the best bet.....nuff said.


I won't say it but...........


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> Is it to late to apologize?..lol You guys are right....forgive me for trying to give Dick's a little ounce of faith. It's to bad DB doesn't sell through LBS's.....
> 
> I'm taking this thing to my LBS tomorrow.... Who knows what else is wrong, but it did ride fine. Now I'm curious to see how it rides with the forks right.
> 
> *is embarrassed(laughing) but damn...sorry dudes


It is an easy fix but I don't disagree with taking it in to have a professional look it over. If your sincere, hard to tell with you. If the builder didn't know which way the fork goes I have got to imagine that he didn't know much about adjusting derailuers or brakes.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

No offense, but it's just a super obvious thing. And they might be thinking that if you can't realize something like that, they can just replace a few things on your bike and give stupid reasons for doing so, just to get money. (Not likely, more like worst case scenario, but crap like that happens)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A lot of good info to help you out here :

http://googleads.sgdoubleclick.net/....golookdirect.com/index.php?search=park+tools

And this is a good resource also :

http://googleads.sgdoubleclick.net/...hp?search=zinn+ant+the+art+of+mtb+maintenance


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Brewboy74 said:


> I won't say it but...........


Go ahead...I'm laughing about it now. It's a little frustrating to think I rode all this time with the forks backwards...I'm lucky it didn't throw me.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

parktool.com is another awesome resource


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> No offense, but it's just a super obvious thing. And they might be thinking that if you can't realize something like that, they can just replace a few things on your bike and give stupid reasons for doing so, just to get money. (Not likely, more like worst case scenario, but crap like that happens)


If it's a good shop they won't but your right it's a crap shot because you never know what your gonna get.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric2.0 said:


> Go ahead...I'm laughing about it now. It's a little frustrating to think I rode all this time with the forks backwards...I'm lucky it didn't throw me.


Ok I told you so. No but it would make it handle squirrelly as hell and it certainly explains why you have had trouble climbing the shorten wheelbase would make it ride like poop.


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> parktool.com is another awesome resource


I second that it is what I like to use if I have a question.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.parktool.com/repair/


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

hahahahahahaa

Eric, we live, we learn. go fix your bike and have fun on the trails!


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Fixed it!!










I don't care...it's a good bike and I will learn on it and do all the lubing ect ect....ride it hard then next year...get something with carbon....lighter weight... 
Thanks for pointing out the obvious guys...I'm glad I put that pic up! Tomorrow I'll burn down the trail and take some pics....and try the new fork installation.

Thanks for the site, parktools.com... thanks.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> hahahahahahaa
> 
> Eric, we live, we learn. go fix your bike and have fun on the trails!


I already fixed it see the photo above.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

not being condescending, but did you install it correctly?

with the stem loose fit, snug the top cap down to remove all play in the headset.
tighten 1/4 turn just to be safe.
then tighten the stem.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> not being condescending, but did you install it correctly?
> 
> with the stem loose fit, snug the top cap down to remove all play in the headset.
> tighten 1/4 turn just to be safe.
> ...


...


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> not being condescending, but did you install it correctly?
> 
> with the stem loose fit, snug the top cap down to remove all play in the headset.
> tighten 1/4 turn just to be safe.
> ...


substitute with a Sprite if you're under 21


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> not being condescending, but did you install it correctly?
> 
> with the stem loose fit, snug the top cap down to remove all play in the headset.
> tighten 1/4 turn just to be safe.
> then tighten the stem.


 I loosened the top-cap(one allen bolt) and turned the fork around. Ligned it up by eye then snugged down the allen bolt and top-cap.

Oyyy... Stem is the main bar sticking through the head right? I also loosened up the handle bars to lign things up.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

just curious, what time is it where you people are?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

10pm


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Stem is connecting the handlebar to the bike


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

10:30 here


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Eric, if you are old enough to drink, grab a beer and laugh your ass off. That has got to be one of the most priceless learning curves I have ever seen anyone experience. 

Just remember, what goes around, comes around. Someone else will have a turn...tomorrow, next week, or next year, and you will be on the other end. I will say, you did take it in good stride. Just get out and HAVE FUN for godsakes. Isn't that what this is all about? Who cares if "his bike can kick my bikes ass" or "if you ride this, you lose". Some people are so shallow it makes me sick. I come from a world called security. Don't need the biggest house, best truck, or whatever "esteem" package out there. Just have fun. It is about you, not them. If you like the bike and it fits you, makes you smile when you get on it and have the wind in your face, that is the ONLY thing that matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> Eric, if you are old enough to drink, grab a beer and laugh your ass off. That has got to be one of the most priceless learning curves I have ever seen anyone experience.
> 
> Just remember, what goes around, comes around. Someone else will have a turn...tomorrow, next week, or next year, and you will be on the other end. I will say, you did take it in good stride. Just get out and HAVE FUN for godsakes. Isn't that what this is all about? Who cares if "his bike can kick my bikes ass" or "if you ride this, you lose". Some people are so shallow it makes me sick. I come from a world called security. Don't need the biggest house, best truck, or whatever "esteem" package out there. Just have fun. It is about you, not them. If you like the bike and it fits you, makes you smile when you get on it and have the wind in your face, that is the ONLY thing that matters. :thumbsup:


I love you


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

The OP is going to be so pissed when he logs on and sees this


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a wart on my nose with 3 curly hairs growing out of it...still love me?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I didn't know you were a German woman named Gretchen


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

TwinBlade said:


> I have a wart on my nose with 3 curly hairs growing out of it...still love me?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


>


*someone starts posting porn*


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> Eric, if you are old enough to drink, grab a beer and laugh your ass off. That has got to be one of the most priceless learning curves I have ever seen anyone experience.
> 
> Just remember, what goes around, comes around. Someone else will have a turn...tomorrow, next week, or next year, and you will be on the other end. I will say, you did take it in good stride. Just get out and HAVE FUN for godsakes. Isn't that what this is all about? Who cares if "his bike can kick my bikes ass" or "if you ride this, you lose". Some people are so shallow it makes me sick. I come from a world called security. Don't need the biggest house, best truck, or whatever "esteem" package out there. Just have fun. It is about you, not them. If you like the bike and it fits you, makes you smile when you get on it and have the wind in your face, that is the ONLY thing that matters. :thumbsup:


Oh trying to answer everyone's stuff in one shot. TwinBlade...to make things even more embarrassing....I am old enough to drink...I'm 34 years old... I'm gettin into it an older dude, but who cares...Like you said it's the trail blazing, wind in the face and smell of water and pine trees whizzing by... I do love it... The DB has been great....can't help to be in love with it... lmao.

Hardtail....It's 11:30 at night here in New York.

Also I tightened the handlebar stem last.... I tightened the top-cap then the handle bars after....right?

The O.P. is actually going to get an education on to shop LBS only!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Wowww....what a great way to start off a new page. I'm an idiot.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

If you aren't afraid to wrench on your own bike and learn things, you dont have to buy LBS.


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Beer thirty in Wisconsin.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Eric2.0 said:


> Oh trying to answer everyone's stuff in one shot. TwinBlade...to make things even more embarrassing....I am old enough to drink...I'm 34 years old... I'm gettin into it an older dude, but who cares...Like you said it's the trail blazing, wind in the face and smell of water and pine trees whizzing by... I do love it... The DB has been great....can't help to be in love with it... lmao.
> 
> Hardtail....It's 11:30 at night here in New York.
> 
> ...


*Thats the right way to do it*

If hes willing to pay about $600 for an entry level hardtail with disc brakes, sure.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

TwinBlade said:


> Beer thirty in Wisconsin.


Do you have beer with your cheese? :lol:

(Sorta like the French, except more cheese than wine, and beer instead of wine)


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Matter of fact, I have a Leinies Classic Amber in front of me along with some Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuits topped with Kaukauna Port Wine cheese spread.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Can I get arrested for drinking a beer on the trail burning down the trail with no helmet?
I bet the cops couldn't get me....


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe not, but I bet they have their forks installed correctly.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

This thread should become the new "Beginners and Dept. Store Bikes" sticky thread. I honestly laughed out loud after glancing at that picture. Priceless


----------



## wave180 (May 19, 2010)

After working 12 hours straight today, this thread made me lol and somehow relieved my fatigue. Don't worry Eric I'm also new into mtbing and learning something new everyday. 

PS. My brother-in-law is riding a 4 year old db sorrento with upgraded shimano components, he's about 220 lbs and the frame is holding up well after 4 years.


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

This thread has been highjacked!! LMAO reading! Too much bashing here. Probably frustrated the OP. Ride whatever you can afford OP and dont worry about what people say. Just go and have fun. If it will ease your mind, ask the bike guy at dicks what his bike experience is! Youd be suprised or disappointed cause the bike guy at my Dicks has 3 years working at a LBS and knows what he is doing! But probably not all Dicks bike techs have the same experience. I do own a 2009 DB Coil EX and had to upgrade just about everything, and it rides very very nice. FRame is rock solid and have taken on some serious rock gardens! No go and have fun!


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

The O.P can take from this that buying from dept store is a crap shot if you get a bike that is thrown together or put together with pride. Mine shifts nice and all that, but the morons put the forks on wrong(idiots) and caused me to ride over a 100 miles like that when I could of probably had a better ride if the forks were on right.

Nonetheless I have applied all the advice and tips onto my bike this morning. I spent over two hours cleaning and getting the bars and forks aligned.... Have the seat adjusted nice. Also dropped the air pressure. I'll be headed out in another hour to go for a nice trail ride..nothing to hard..just a walking trail.

It's a good bike and it's unfortunate DB has to put lower end stuff on them and sell bulk at places like Dick's. 

What I have learned here is to either buy the bike unassembled from Dick's and do it yourself, or take the bike to a GOOD LBS straight from Dick's and have them do it right.
I was pissed off yesterday and about to give it up, but not being on the trail seeing the sights and having fun made me give it another go... I had a bad experience that I hope others will learn from.

So not a hijacked thread.... It was a real world, unbiased ORDEAL of someone that bought a Response from Dick's The O.P is considering a Response and this info is priceless. Except for the post on beer and cheese crackers, but hey....gotta have a laugh sometimes.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Just get the DB for the frame. You can save money as time goes on and replace the parts that die off. Every bike no matter what model high or low end will have parts that break off... just replace them with better quality parts. You will learn how to maintain your bike and not have to depend on a bike shop for tuning, cleaning, repairing, or replacing parts.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> Just get the DB for the frame. You can save money as time goes on and replace the parts that die off. Every bike no matter what model high or low end will have parts that break off... just replace them with better quality parts. You will learn how to maintain your bike and not have to depend on a bike shop for tuning, cleaning, repairing, or replacing parts.


Thats exactly what I did with my IH from Sports Authority. I've learned so much in the past 10 months with this bike, its unbelievable. I still learn something everyday about bikes. Buy a bike, log in and ask questions whenever you need an answer, and like me, you will be knowledgable enough to adjust anything and do just about anything on your bike.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> Just get the DB for the frame. You can save money as time goes on and replace the parts that die off. Every bike no matter what model high or low end will have parts that break off... just replace them with better quality parts. You will learn how to maintain your bike and not have to depend on a bike shop for tuning, cleaning, repairing, or replacing parts.


Awesome:thumbsup:

I Like the Response, I don't care and it does have a great frame. My first upgrades include a better fork and lighter wheels with better tires. It DOES need to lose weight, but for starting out and low skills...it is plenty fine the way it is. It's very responsive, hence the name.
Just like HardTailKid says... I will learn with this bike and do everything on it.... so when I am out on the trail I can adjust whatever without having to think about it... Clean it, lube it and be freakin proud lol.

I just got back from Dick's and got a new helmet... A Giro.. It fits nice and I can't even feel it on. I also looked at the MTbike pants/shorts.....errmmmm they have a giant foam pad deal in the ass and it goes all the way above your balls. Ummmm I dunno. thicker than I thought.... Walking in stores or places may be awkward. I may just get a gel seat instead.

I hope the O.P. comes back...more good info here than not TBH.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Dont get a gel seat...just wear something over your gel shorts (if they are lycra). Wheels: I just bought these, so you should too: http://cgi.ebay.com/WTB-SpeedDisc-A...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45f38ca6d7


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

If you want a light fork, get an air fork. If you want a fork that is more practical for a beginner, get a coil fork. Such as a RockShox Tora 318 U Turn. Go on Jensonusa.com and PricePoint.com and look at some things...they both have really good prices.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I like the fork install .


oh lord!


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Eric2.0 said:


> * It's very responsive, hence the name.*


If thats the case, my bike is EXTREME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

Come to think of it, maybe they just had the stem backwards...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

umm...? That doesn't even make sense


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> it makes perfect sense.


That you type as if you're a little pony?


----------



## knolan45 (Jun 23, 2010)

if anyone feels like yelling anymore. Im getting the DB Response XE from Dick's. in like a few weeks or so.


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)

Eric2.0 said:


> Oh no lol.... Having a break-up with the GF will make a man do dumb things like intensionally murdering his bike. I started riding it a few weeks ago to take my mind off of things..it worked, but....
> 
> Anyways O.P. Exactly... The Response has an excellent frame from all the research I have done and comes with "good" stuff that can be replaced with "better" as time goes on. .


Let me get this straight. You broke up with your Gary Fisher? What, was she pissed because you were hucking a Diamond Back?


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Knolan, saw th eXE today at Dick's. It was blue and had the Suntour forks on it and sram derailers. It's cool how much they changed from 2006 which is the year of mine.
Here is some pics of my trail ride today.... This is my 2006 Response and it flew down this trail.. These are good bikes that will grow with you. I had a lot of fun today I tellya.
Enjoy!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

take the reflectors off of the handlebar and wheels...it makes you look like a nooob.


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

. , /


----------



## TwinBlade (Jun 21, 2010)

Gotta love it when people can't brainstorm far enough that they have to resort to name calling...


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> take the reflectors off of the handlebar and wheels...it makes you look like a nooob.


and the backwards fork didn't?


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

*Save your money dude*

If I was going to spend 350 on a bike I would not buy one from a department store with fake parts manufactured by Pacific. You can easily get something like a Giant or decent Haro for 400 bucks or less and have a much better ride in the longrun :madman:


----------



## Brewboy74 (Mar 6, 2005)

xUSER_NAMEx said:


> If I was going to spend 350 on a bike I would not buy one from a department store with fake parts manufactured by Pacific. You can easily get something like a Giant or decent Haro for 400 bucks or less and have a much better ride in the longrun :madman:


here we go


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

xUSER_NAMEx said:


> If I was going to spend 350 on a bike I would not buy one from a department store with fake parts manufactured by Pacific. You can easily get something like a Giant or decent Haro for 400 bucks or less and have a much better ride in the longrun :madman:


uhhh.... sure....


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> take the reflectors off of the handlebar and wheels...it makes you look like a nooob.


Don't forget about that fancy plastic guard behind the cassette


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Andrew4Bama said:


> Don't forget about that fancy plastic guard behind the cassette


Dork ring


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey I am not trying to stir something up....any avid trail rider would say the same as me and its been proven that those department bikes are a bunch of fakes. All you have to do is look at all the terrible welds and bottom of the line components. You will never convince me that a department bike will outlast hard trail riding. Yeah, big deal you can upgrade.... If youre going to upgrade you mine as well get a decent frame and save up for good parts that way you get what you want instead of "just settling" with a Dicks Sporting Goods' bike.....


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

I think someone missed the other 3 pages of the thread....

and I had a cheap haro. everything of importance was replaced on it within a year because the components were so bad.


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

No....I just love heated debates over department bikes


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

xUSER_NAMEx said:


> No....I just love heated debates over department bikes


You're a little late. Page 3 has to be the best page I've ever seen on an MTBR thread.


----------



## xUSER_NAMEx (Jun 17, 2010)

word? I will have to look at that again


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

xUSER_NAMEx said:


> word? I will have to look at that again


so you admit to not having actually read the tread...in which your original point was brought up somewhere around 100 times.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm a noob yes... I'm just glad I put up the photos, because I probably would of rode it like that for a lot longer.. I do a lot of road riding as well so probably good to leave the reflectors in place.. It's extra assurance that morons on cell phones might see me before the run me over in the bike lane.

This bike is ok.... I'm, just not ready to get a 1200 dollar bike not even knowing that a "Dork Ring" is not cool to have lmao.


----------

